# كيف تصبح مهندس معماري



## سيد ابوليلة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 

نشكر إخواني على هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي يدعو إلى العمل و الإجتهاد و نشر العلم في شتى المجالات 

فسوف أبدأ بأول موضوع لي وليس آخر إنشاء الله و المتمثل في عنوان 

كيف تصبح مهندس معماري 

فهو عبارة عن كتاب إلكتروني 

بسم الله 

نوع الملف : وورد 

حجم الملف : 115 KB 

رابط التحميل : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/92886500/26a9dcec/____.html

نرجوا من الإخوة الكرام أن يتجاوبوا معنا في الموضوع و مد إقتراحاتهم في الموضوع لأننا هنا لنتعلم

​*


----------



## معماري لاحقا (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى رافع (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر ا لك اخي سيد ابو ليلة


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

معماري لاحقا قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مصطفى رافع قال:


> شكر ا لك اخي سيد ابو ليلة


----------



## mouhamed ali (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## Moez Abbas (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*:7: بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك :7:*​


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

mouhamed ali قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

Moez Abbas قال:


> *:7: بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك :7:*​


----------



## Alinajeeb (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي بس الرابط لم يعمل

تقبل اجمل التمنيات


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

alinajeeb قال:


> مشكور أخي بس الرابط لم يعمل
> 
> تقبل اجمل التمنيات



*اخى الفاضل 
تم تجربة الرابط وتحميلة وارفاقة لك فى هذة المشاركة
*​


----------



## عراقية معمارية (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Malkom- ENG (26 سبتمبر 2009)

:56: جزاك الله خيرا وجمعنا في الجنة لنبني احد قصورها :7:


----------



## توب ينبع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونشكر لك جهودك وألف ألف تحية


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

عراقية معمارية قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

Malkom- ENG قال:


> :56: جزاك الله خيرا وجمعنا في الجنة لنبني احد قصورها :7:


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

توب ينبع قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونشكر لك جهودك وألف ألف تحية


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

mohamed2009 قال:


> *السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hardyheart (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود.


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (26 نوفمبر 2009)

hardyheart قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المجهود.


----------



## نفسي اسير مهندس (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأخضر.09 (19 مارس 2010)

*مشكور أخي بس الرابط لم يعمل

تقبل اجمل التمنيات*​


----------



## أسير المعاصي (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## kuaheg (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

يا ريت حد يفدنى زى اخويا الكبير

انا طالب باعادى هندسة 
بحب الرسم وانا كويس فى الرسم وخيالى واسع و بعرف اتخيل
بس ممكن يكون مش عندى ملكة الرسم الحر زى رسم الاشجار و الحيوانات والتلوين يعنى فن الرسم
بس بحب الرسم الهندسى مش الفنى 
كنت عايز اعرف هل ممكن ادخل قسم عمارة ولا مش هكمل فيها فيها

وشكرا ليكم جداا


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (24 مارس 2010)

*كل الشكر والتقدير لمروركم الكريم*


----------

